# long time cat owner first time poster.



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a grey and white male tuxedo cat named Alex that showed up at the place where I worked nine years ago and adopted me. He has been my little buddy and an only cat for all that time. A couple of days a calico kitten showed up under my porch cold and hungry and very friendly. She is around three months old so I figure someone dumped her. being the softy that I am I took the cat to the vet and brought her inside. I have one problem Alex is not happy about the situation and hisses and growls at me, normally he is a lap cat and very friendly.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

A little more info Alex has been my cat or better stated I have been his person since he was a kitten he will go through the house and cry if I'm not home at night. My wife found that if she leaves a light on he will wait up for me and not cry. 
Its only been a couple of days but since the arrival of the kitten he had hissed and growled at me.
is it fair to Alex to keep the kitten or should I find a good home for it?


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I hope you like it here. Sounds like Alex is an awesome kitty. That is a tough call on your new kitten. Has Alex actually had a face to face yet with the new girl? I have read/seen vids of adult cats adopting newcomers and becoming best buddies.

We are thinking of becoming kitty foster parents, but our kitty is definitely the queen. We are going to be super cautious and put our kitty first. Cats are masters of the cold shoulder lol, I hope Alex warms back up to you soon.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Alex and Snickers had their first face to fact. Snickers puffed up and Alex just laid down after a couple of minutes Snickers laid down too. Alex meowed at snickers then walked off. Alex still isn't happy with me though.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

cdj, if you continue to have problems you might try this product: FELIWAY - Official Site

I cannot vouch for it yet, but I've seen that a lot of people have recommended it for these sort of situations. Supposedly the spray works much better than wall plug ins. I ordered a bottle of it out of curiosity yesterday to see if it might help to calm my outdoor female cat when she comes into contact with my full time indoor boys. 

I have a 10 year old black tuxedo named Oscar that has a similar story as your Alex. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Here's a link to a good article on introducing a new car.
Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's looking better. Alex is still afraid of Snickers but he is showing more curiosity towards her now. he still hisses at me once in a while but he will at least purr again once in a while when I pet him. Lots of cat treats have been dished out.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

put some picts of the cats in my profile.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I checked out the pics of your cats. Snickers is a beauty - very appropriate name with those colors. I like the pic of Alex looking down on you lol.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad Alex seems to be accepting the new kitten! Sometimes introducing a new cat can be difficult but it sounds like they'll get used to each other without too much drama. As the kitten gets comfortable she'll no doubt harass Alex so just make sure she doesn't overwhelm him with her relentless kitten-love!


----------



## xfrozen (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure with time, Alex will get along with you and Snickers. Just will take a bit for him to get used to the fact of another kitty getting some of your attention :razz:


----------

